# My work quad.



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

2007 Yamaha kodiak 450 4x4 with locking diff.
And a 48" Warn plow (man lift)

I think the last two look mean.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

wash it PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

carver60;787926 said:


> wash it PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


The first 4 were after a fresh bath


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so you just hose it off then eh?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

power wash every time.  and hot water in the winter:yow!:


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;788011 said:


> so you just hose it off then eh?


Nope i power wash it with soap. get a scrub brush clean everything for about half hr then i wax it metal and plastic wash then tire shine the tires. oh yea and hand dry it.

And i washed it that day but then had some fun so i guesse i was a little missleading.


----------

